
Trump Serves Notice to Quit Climate Accord, as Diplomats Plot to Save It - ivalm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/climate/trump-paris-agreement-climate.html
======
Bostonian
The constitution says that treaties are supposed to be ratified by the Senate.
Obama signed the Paris accord but never submitted it for ratification, so I
don't think the U.S. has ever been legally bound by it.

~~~
ivalm
Even if not legally bound, it is still striking that we are the one major
country leaving it.

